# Apps iPad et iCal



## Artek (25 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour. 
J'utilise énormément iCal sur iPad, iMac et iPhone 4. 
Mais je ne suis pas satisfait du peu de possibilités. 
Je me suis mis un temps à awesome notes, mais l'absence de synchronisation avec ical me dérange. 

*Je suis tout simplement à la recherche d'un calendrier "plus*"

Si vous connaissez chers amis possesseurs d'un iPad ou d'un iPhone, une appui iPad ou universelle qui remplace de manière efficace et méliorative l'iCal de base, faites m'en part ! 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## ced68 (25 Janvier 2011)

Et que te manque-t'il dans iCal que tu souhaiterait ?? 

Si tu veux une vue par semaine par ex (chose qui revient régulièrement) tu as l'appli WeekCalendar. Sinon ?


----------



## Artek (25 Janvier 2011)

J'avoue ne pas avoir été très clair. 

En fait ce que je cherche c'est un calendrier qui se synchronise automatiquement sur ical mais me permette de rajouter des images des notes manuscrites, enfin en gros les fonctions de awesome notes mais avec ical en plus...


----------

